

Natural Log: handwritten mathematics recognition system from MIT - henning
http://www.ai.mit.edu/projects/natural-log/

======
gkoberger
Now all they need to do is have Wolfram|Alpha solve it and convert the work
back into handwriting.

------
inevaexisted
anyone else getting errors when trying the online demo applet?

~~~
inevaexisted
was using chrome..not compatible

